# Pillsbury sweet roll recipe



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 25, 2005)

I know.  I'm the guy that never uses pre-made stuff if I can help it.  But I'd just returned home from some on-call, after hours work and it was past midnight.  So give me a break here  
I was perusing the isles of the local supermarket, looking for something I could make for my wife, something special.  I was thinking some kind of Pillsbury sweet roll that I could bake up quick.  Then an idea struck me.  My wife loves wonton skins deep fried with a crab/cream cheese filling.  A local Chinese place serves these.  I wondered if I could to something similar with Pillsbury crescent rolls.  I bought the stuff, it came out wonderful, and I'm sharing it.  These would make quick and yummy horsdeuvres.

Ingredients;
1 package crescent roll dough, pre cut into triangles.
1 package Neufchatel Cheese
1 small package crab meat or imitation crab meat
1/4 tsp. sugar

Preheat oven to 375.
Combine 1/3 of the cheese with three tsp. crab meat.  Add the sugar and mix with a fork until everything is combined.  Place 1 tsp of the mixture on the unrolled crescent roll at the side end.  Roll the crescent roll and place on parchment paper lined cookie sheet.  When all is rolled, put in the oven and bake for about 12 minutes.  Searv hot or cold, with or without cocktail sauce, and enjoy.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## amber (Jun 25, 2005)

I've made the wonton skins version with cream cheese, fake crab meat, and scallions.  Deep fry them.  Verry good.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 25, 2005)

OK, Goodweed, we'll forgive you this time but don't let it happen again unless you post the recipe, and it sounds as good, and I just wish I had time to get to the store, and I copied it to my recipe file, and what a good idea.

Ya gotta have some standards, right? LOL


----------



## Lugaru (Jun 25, 2005)

Sounds nice although one of the things of crab rangoons is that they need some onion for the flavor to be right. Here's my reciepy which I have recently perfected 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5743&highlight=crab+rangoon


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2005)

Good stuff, Lugaru.  I checked out your recipe and it looks great.  I have made the rangoons many times and just thought this would be a twist on a familiar theme.  And my youngest daughter would agree with you completely, though she would have used finely diced fresh onion n place of the green onion.

In any case, it's all good  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Spice1133 (Jun 26, 2005)

These sound good.  I don't mind pre-made things as long as they are doctored up.  I'll make these soon.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 26, 2005)

Did you make more triangles than what domes in the crescent rolls to start with?  Or did you just use their pre-cut sizes?  Then just roll like you would roll the crescent roll?

Sorry to sound so dumb here but I would hate to make 6 big ones when I could have had 12 smaller ones! lol


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2005)

Kitchen Elf;  I used the original size.  I think it would be hard to get enough filling flavor rolled into them if they were cut in half.  But ya never really know unless you try.  By the way, is that Flan, covered with a caramel sauce shown as your avatar?  Whatever it is, it looks truly scruptious.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2005)

It is flan Goodweed - but the sauce is made into the recipe.  I posted the recipe in the Dessert Forum.  When you turn the cup upside down that you cooked it in it leaves that "caramel" on the top and then there is some that spreads out around it.  

Thanks for the clarification on your recipe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 27, 2005)

And thank you for the Flan recipe.  It looks really good.  I'm gonna have to try it, maybe tonight.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

